# Homemade Elevated Train Station



## a12548 (Oct 21, 2014)

I have several overhead tracks and searched for a decent kit train station and was unhappy with all the cheap plastic feel and look to them. I took the plastic roof off of one of these models and fabricated a platform from 1/8' and 1/4" hobby boards. I made three pillars from 1" cubed plywood, wired some LED's on it, cut a hole for a staircase to street level and used an O scale staircase and mounted wooden Starbucks coffee stirrers as handrails. Glued down some benches and people, and I soldered together some fencing with some brass rods. Did the same with the "Yankee Stadium" station. The ground level "Wilson Ave" station, I made a plexiglass front with a mini platform. That whole lid is on hinges for emergency access and cleaning. I have much more to do, and yes I know the stadium is not to scale, it also has lights.


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

That's why it's called _model _railroading. Make it the way you want it. :smilie_daumenpos::smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Chaostrain (Jan 27, 2015)

Very well done!


----------



## ARR (Oct 15, 2017)

Nice! As a kid I used to take the #4 Jerome Ave. line from Woodlawn to 161 St to catch Yankee games with my brother and dad. My brother and I were die-hard Mets fans but Shea was more of a PITA to get to. We rooted for the Yanks when there but at all other times pulled for the boys over in Queens. Thanks for bringing back some good memories and nice modeling.


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2019)

Nicely done stations. Being a Red Sox fan I still have to admit your version Yankee Stadium is very appealing.

Gary.


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

Great job on the stadium and platform. Don't worry too much about scale. One mile in HO is over 60' and that's why we use selective compresion.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Take me out to the ball game,
Take me out with the crowd;
Buy me some peanuts and Cracker Jack,
I don’t care if I never get back.
Let me root, root, root for the home team,
If they don’t win, it’s a shame.
For it’s one, two, three strikes, you’re out,
At the old ball game.............



I love "The House That Ruth Built."
It all looks great. :smilie_daumenpos:

The only thing that really looks out of place is the O scale stairs.
Maybe you can add some steps/treads in between the steps/treads that are there?
They are called treads I think? 

The people look like they would have a hard time climbing them.


----------



## Dennis461 (Jan 5, 2018)

Great modeling. Now for a comment😉 What's with those stairs? Looks like 3-4 feet between treads. And the ADA requires a landing every 12' of verticle rise.


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

It looks great, I never noticed the stairs, I was focused on Yankee Stadium and the station which looks great and as someone else posted, brought back good memories. Thanks for posting.


----------



## lyrics 51 (Mar 9, 2016)

The whole thing looks really nice. In some cases the over all look is more important than getting the scale right, especially when you have limited space.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

It looks to me like everyone in the layout is having tons of fun. So there: it's perfect!



TJ


----------



## Steamfan77 (Jan 28, 2011)

Nice work! Well done.


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

It's what you want, and that makes it OK! :smilie_daumenpos::smilie_daumenpos:


----------

